# Increased appetite + 2ww?



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in, I too am on the 2ww in fact  3 days pt so far I've had a few minor symptopms but the most obvious is my INCREASED APPETITE! Is this normal? I'm not sure if it's the waiting about that's making me hungry or jyst the whole medication up till now. This is my first IVF and I'm 32 years old. Any ideas?

Thanks

Fifi x


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I was insatiably hungry. You should go read a few of the 2ww diaries. We are all different though.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Just replied to your question on the 2ww testers thread 

It could well be down to the drugs or just "one of those things".  If you're only 3dpt then it's very early days.  How old were the embies when you had transfer...what date was EC and ET ?

Only once an embies reached blastocyst stage at 5 days old will it be ready to begin implanting, usually around 6 days old...until implantation is well underway and HCG hormone being released will you get "genuine" pg symptoms......the HCG trigger shot, which can stay in your body for up to 14 days, can cause pg like side effects because it basically the same hormone as released from the embie.....that plus the progesterone support which has it's own whole list of side effects and symptoms....this all just adds to the frustration and confusion of not knowing what's happening.

Fingers crossed the increased appetite will last right the way through 2ww and the next 8 more months  

Good luck
Natasha x


----------



## fifi31 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks again Natasha- you sure know your stuff!!  

Fifi x


----------

